# I love me some popcorn



## Jimyson (Apr 12, 2015)

I got this magical thing for Christmas called a Whirly-Pop. I know it's been around for a while but this is my first. Actually, I have been thinking about getting another so I can roast some coffee beans. Back to popcorn. 

So I have been making a lot more popcorn lately and have been using 2 tablespoons of grape seed oil, 2 tablespoons of sugar, 1/2 teaspoon of salt, and 1/2 cup of popcorn. It turns out fantastic! Kind of like a kettle corn but not as good if you ask me. 

So what are you all doing to fresh popped popcorn? Any good recipes out there?


----------



## Arne (Apr 12, 2015)

Real butter and salt. Great for the heart. Arne.


----------



## the_rayway (Apr 12, 2015)

We still pop ours in a pot  I love it with a mixture of butter (of course), seasoning salt, cayenne pepper and a touch of smoked salt. 

Tastes like heaven. You have to be careful not to over salt it though!


----------



## cmason1957 (Apr 12, 2015)

I violated rule number 1 of Happy marriage and bought my wife simmering for the kitchen, one of those whirley pop kettles. She loves that thing. We generally just do the simple corn and oil in the pot, add some butter and salt after. It is frankly amazing.


----------



## Jimyson (Apr 12, 2015)

Real butter is the only thing allowed in my fridge Arne. Do you put it in prior to pop or after? 

I will try that the_rayway. Sounds interesting with the smoked salt.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 12, 2015)

You guys are making me want to bring out the popcorn maker !!

Air pop - then real butter - popcorn salt and some parmesan cheese sprinkled oi it 

Some of the gourmet popcorns are the best - Can't take it any more my mouth is drooling !!


----------



## Jimyson (Apr 13, 2015)

Popcorn is great. Day old popcorn is even better! 

Yellow or white?

White here.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 13, 2015)

Air pop, real butter, salt. Done.


----------



## Arne (Apr 13, 2015)

Warm the butter up, pour it on after popping, add some salt. Glass of skeeter pee, beer, pepsi or whatever, and old western on t.v. Life is good. Arne.


----------



## richmke (Apr 13, 2015)

coconut oil. 'nuf said.


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 13, 2015)

I wouldn't turn down a whirly pop if someone gave me one, but I just shake the pot on the stove. Perhaps it helps that I have a high-BTU range, but I never have any problems with getting complete poppage without burning.

And you air-poppers?


----------



## JohnT (Apr 13, 2015)

I refuse to purchase a popcorn popper. They are expensive and serve only one purpose. 

Instead, I simply use a steel mixing bowl. It is perfect! The sides of the bowl slope down to a flat area of about 5 inches in diameter. 

I toss in salt, butter, and the corn. Cover with tin foil, then heat under med-low heat on the gas stove, shaking once the corn starts popping...

I swear that the corn tastes better this way too!


----------



## Jimyson (Apr 13, 2015)

I used to use a pot but now that I have the Whirley-Pop, I get much better results with complete kernel poppage. Though, I also have an induction glass top stove. That may be why. And you can't beat the price of this thing.

Man, I'm surprised the I don't see more people creating different things to sprinkle on the popcorn. Is it that good with Butter and Salt to not mess with it? C'mon. 

Also, how does one get good coverage with butter when pouring over the top? It seems that when I do this, there is always parts that seems to suck it all up. Then my wife grabs the good pieces and leaves me with the plain stuff. Anyone spraying it on?


----------



## Jimyson (Apr 13, 2015)

Arne said:


> old western on t.v.



Just got a flash-back of my Uncle Roger. This guy ALWAYS had western shows on when I was growing up. Funny thing is, he was and always lived in Lowell, MA which is a suburb of Boston. Even though, I don't think I ever saw him without a western shirt on either.


----------



## ou8amaus (Apr 13, 2015)

Air popped, and then I spray on canola oil with butter flavor. Toss with salt, pepper and a little sugar. Perfect for the hockey game!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 13, 2015)

Jimyson said:


> I used to use a pot but now that I have the Whirley-Pop, I get much better results with complete kernel poppage. Though, I also have an induction glass top stove. That may be why. And you can't beat the price of this thing.
> 
> Man, I'm surprised the I don't see more people creating different things to sprinkle on the popcorn. Is it that good with Butter and Salt to not mess with it? C'mon.
> 
> Also, how does one get good coverage with butter when pouring over the top? It seems that when I do this, there is always parts that seems to suck it all up. Then my wife grabs the good pieces and leaves me with the plain stuff. Anyone spraying it on?



Use a large bowl and pour the butter along the sides of the bowl, stirring with your other hand to incorporate.


----------



## Jimyson (Apr 13, 2015)

Never thought of that! I just drizzle with poor results.


----------



## wineforfun (Apr 13, 2015)

Ok, Jimmy, here you go. Obviously I would only eat this on my cheat day but here are a couple of "sweeter" recipes.
6 cups popped popcorn
4oz Junior mints
1 Tbsp olive oil

Melt Junior mints with olive oil in small saucepan over medium heat. Once it is melted, drizzle over popcorn in a large container. Mix popcorn and mint mixture up. Once all coated well, transfer to wax paper to set up. Kind of a salt/sugar treat.

Another one is too melt white chocolate chips, along with some olive oil, and drizzle it on top of the popcorn. While still wet and setting up, top with sprinkles.

Both courtesy of Taste of Home.


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 13, 2015)

wineforfun said:


> Melt Junior mints with olive oil in small saucepan over medium heat.



These are truly words I never thought I would see in that order!


----------



## Jimyson (Apr 13, 2015)

The wife would never forgive me if I tainted the popcorn with anything mint. The white chocolate on the other hand sounds viable. Maybe I should do the same with some caramel.


----------



## wineforfun (Apr 13, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> These are truly words I never thought I would see in that order!



haha
I hope I have it right. I don't have the recipe right in front of me but I know there is some kind of oil(I don't think it is butter) to help the chocolate thin out and spread over the popcorn.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 13, 2015)

It's funny this thread was brought up. Just two weeks ago I was looking for a good popcorn popper. I looked at the Whirly thing bu from the reviews it has gone way down hill over the last several years due to the gears. What I did end up getting had over 2000 reviews and a 4.5 rating out of 5. For the price (under $10) I had to get it. They have it at Target and is sold next to the microwave ovens. Not with the popcorn poppers like you would think. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004W4UP/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 I am very happy with the results. I've been trying to do kettle corn with it. You have to transfer the popcorn immediately after popping or the sugar starts to caramelize as the bowl gets very hot. I think I'm giving up on kettle corn unless someone else has a recipe that works. I was using oil, 1/2 cup of sugar and 1/2 cup of popcorn. 

Does the popcorn really matter? Is there one that excels over the others in taste and popping?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 13, 2015)

Runningwolf said:


> Does the popcorn really matter? Is there one that excels over the others in taste and popping?



I think it does, though I haven't done enough research to recommend anything. I can tell you that there are big differences in the 3 or so brands of kernels I've tried from the grocery store. There are a few on Amazon that have great ratings.


----------



## roger80465 (Apr 13, 2015)

We had a whirlypop a couple years ago and went back to airpopper. We have a halogen glass top stove and the heat cycle made that popper useless. Gas makes it realistic


----------



## Arne (Apr 14, 2015)

We have a few quarter section fields of popcorn raised around here each year. A couple of years ago one of the local farmers grew some that was for making caramel type corn. It popped round instead of open like usual. It really wasn't very good just for popping and eating. Some is white, some yellow, but the best is if you can find some that is hulless. Makes it so you don't have to floss as much. Arne.


----------



## BernardSmith (Apr 14, 2015)

We use olive oil to pop the kernels and then add rice vinegar and sprinkle with nutritional yeast and Parmesan cheese...


----------



## GreginND (Apr 14, 2015)

I love my whirly pop. I grow my own popcorn and it's delicious. I prefer to pop with coconut oil.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 14, 2015)

I just bought coconut oil and tried it tonight. I did enjoy it.


----------



## cimbaliw (Apr 14, 2015)

Not to derail the thread but lately , I've turned in my popcorn for home made pretzel bites. The recipe link is below. 6T of butter, definitely not heart healthy. http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/pretzel-bites-recipe


----------



## Larryh86GT (Apr 15, 2015)

Jimyson said:


> Actually, I have been thinking about getting another so I can roast some coffee beans.



Here is a picture of a 2 pound Jamaica Blue Mountain bean roast well into 2nd
crack today. 
Larry


----------



## Jimyson (Apr 15, 2015)

Looking good, Larry!


----------



## jswordy (Apr 20, 2015)

Back to popcorn, we pop ours in olive oil, then when done add nutritional yeast and salt, sometimes a dash of black pepper. This keeps us heart-healthy and the nutritional yeast adds a wonderful (to me, malt-like) taste.


----------

